# Biodiesel



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright, just got my first truck, hell freakin' yea!!!!! Yes it is diesel, so heres my question. How do you get biodiesel????


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.biodiesel.org/using-biodiesel/finding-biodiesel/retail-locations

or google bio diesel and see how to make your own, really not hard if you have the basic equiptment and containers and of course the veggie oil


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks jsriley!!! U rule


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

just a little heads up . IF you start to use bio diesel in a system that has always used dino diesel, the higher solvent properties of bio diesel will loosten crap in the tank and lines and wil require frequent filter changes.
Ie carry a spare filter and a jug of fuel to fill it from .


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> just a little heads up . IF you start to use bio diesel in a system that has always used dino diesel, the higher solvent properties of bio diesel will loosten crap in the tank and lines and wil require frequent filter changes.
> Ie carry a spare filter and a jug of fuel to fill it from .


How many filters would you have to go through and would the transition cause excessive wear and tear on other components? in other words, Is it more worthy to change filters out or flush the fuel system?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Idealy it would be best to flush, but you would need to have the biodiesel slosh around in the tank to knock the deposits loose. the amount of crap in the system depends on the quality of fuel that has been in the system. a pre pump filter on a mechanical engineis a good idea, but you should have some kind of vaccuum guage between the pre filter and the pump.


----------



## kellikastle (Jan 9, 2013)

My rig is a 2004 GMC HD 4x4, 6.6 I run a mix of filtered used deep fryer oil (from my restaurant) and diesel. 20% diesel, 80% oil. The only modification is that I added a second fuel filter. I have had no problems at all in 60K miles. I have experimented with a mix of 50/50 new 10-W-40 oil/diesel. And even a mix of new hydraulic fluid with no problems, The hydraulic oil mix did stink like a rolling meth lab, I do not recommend it. In the heat of the Oklahoma summer I even ran it on straight new vegi-oil (30 gal) with no problems. I did fail to change my last fuel filters for 30k miles, not a good plan when using dirty oils but it ran fine. I use a 70/30 mix of fuel/oil in the winter due to the possibility of the mix thickening too much . I tend to run some 'Lucas” diesel treatment every few tanks. I am not saying any of this is a good plan but in my rig it has worked fine. As I understand it newer trucks may not be able to use such thick oil/fuel mix. Any constructive advice is welcome!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

if i remember northern tool sells the set up stuff to get an idea of what you need for a setup also need lots of veg oil which isnt always free for the taking anymore


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Some of your rubber fuel lines, gaskets, and seals may have to be replaced also. Some of the newer vehicles are designed for biofuel. Heating systems have similar problems.


----------

